
Ask HN: What is the SAAS you currently pay for and don't mind paying for? - deadcoder0904
In addition what is the price you pay for it like monthly. For example, I pay for Netflix &amp; WWE Network $9.99&#x2F;month.
======
Doches
I pay $30 / month for Offramp
([https://offramphq.com/](https://offramphq.com/)), an automated customer-
recovery tool. It's saved me three customers whom I'd have otherwise lost in
the last two months (one customer = $35 MRR), so it's been pretty much a no-
brainer for me.

------
somecallitblues
Xero, Dropbox, Bitbucket, Audible, Netflix, S3

------
spindle
VPN

